# 

## wojskowy55

Witam.
Czy 800zł za wykonanie kanalizacji stanu 0 (jak na zdjęciu) to rozsądna cena? Były trzy wiercenia w bloczkach betonowych. 5 punktów w tym jedna to napowietrzenie kominka. Rury główne to 160.

Chłopaków było dwóch, robili od 7 do 14  :big tongue:  (woj. Podlaskie)




Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Kaizen

Cena podejrzanie niska, jak to robocizna z materiałem

Czemu te rury tyle wystają? Będziesz musiał obcinać kielichy i będą problemy ze ściąganiem chudziaka i potem łączeniem (powinny być równo z chudziakiem).

Jaka cyferka jest na rurach po SN?

Po zagęszczeniu zatkaj wylot i zalej wodą na noc i sprawdź, ile ubędzie (bo mogą nie przetrwać zagęszczania, jak tandeta).

----------


## wojskowy55

Cena tylko za robociznę!

Rury były pomarańczowe, o cyfrę po SN się dowiem. A chudziak już zalany  :smile:

----------


## Apacer

to się hydraulik wkurzy  :big grin:

----------

